# la torre golf resort owners



## jazzy29 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi guys, 1st post on this site, myself ,wife and son thinking of buying 2 bed apartment on la torre as holiday home 5/6 times per year , apartment looks beautiful. 
we are planning to pop over very soon to check out la torre before buying but can any la torre owners /residents give us a bit info regarding how quiet / busy resort is ? i have looked on youtube and it looks ghost town although this was last year, has resort improved / more people there? 
also what restaurants and bars are actually open as what i see on internet reviews are few years old and messages are mixed. 
spanish agent saying everything is open but reckon asking you guys be best option.
thanks very much for any advice/info. 
James


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

I take it that La Torre is the one in Costa Calida just inland from Balsicas and San Javier, close to the newly opened Corvera airport.


----------



## jazzy29 (Oct 14, 2018)

yeah thats the place, hopefully somebody on this forum can let us know how the resort is to live/stay on please as reviews i find on line are few years out of date. i believe the resort has been bought over and starting to become popular. 
thanks very much 
james


----------

